# my sudden snail problem



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have had snails for years and they have never done any appreciable damage to my aquatic plants.
Well this last week they have gone nuts destroying my jungle vals. I don't know why they are extra hungry but my plants sure look a mess.
it is happening in two different tanks so I am wondering if they are going into a breeding cycle.
Strange behaviour after so many years of being inoccuous!


----------

